# DAW Pc



## paulski (Aug 25, 2012)

Hi, If there are any computer music producers out there, I’m looking at buying a new pc for running Reason 6.5 DAW.
 What are the recommended specs (processor, RAM, motherboard, etc. for running the software, budget around £1000?
 Thanks


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 25, 2012)

well these are the software requirements taken directly from cakewalk's website




> Windows XP Service Pack 3 (32-bit)/Vista Service Pack 2 (32- or 64-bit)/Windows 7 (32- or 64-bit)*
> Intel Core 2 Duo E8200 2.67 GHz/AMD Phenom Quad Core 9750 2.4 Ghz
> 2 GB RAM
> 1280x800 minimum screen resolution
> ...



You dont need a super computer to run it. most important thing would be a Quad or Hexa core CPU  as that will handle all the encoding/rendering... I dont think cakewalk supports using Nvidia Cuda or AMD Stream for encoding yet so you wont require a really beefy GPU, any low to mid range GPU will do so long as it can run multi-monitor setups which can be quite handy when making your own music.

a £500-600 should be more then enough. 21-23" LCDs can be had for around £100 or less if you know where to look. spend the rest of the budget for decent monitor speakers or studio mixer.


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Aug 25, 2012)

Depends on how serious you are. DAWs are one of the few applications of computers where a 6-8 core CPU is very much beneficial. I have an i5 2500k (overclocked no less)for my DAW and I am kicking myself for not getting an i7 2600k for the extra threads. If I had my time again I would go for an AMD FX8120/50 or a 6 core Intel SB-E. Actually, I'd just go for intel, because I game with the same rig. 

That said, I am probably a more 'serious' music producer, that is, I often use 30+ tracks all rendering VST effects at the same time, with a low ASIO buffer (3ms @ 96000khz) 

But if you are happy to use a few (10-15) tracks rendered before recording, and using an ASIO buffer of 10ms @ 44100khz or 48000khz, then a normal i5 2500k or equivalent will do fine. 

Everything else is pretty much insignificant, but of course you should always have at least 8GB for any new rig, DAW, gaming or otherwise. I also recommend a backup drive for storage of all your work. As freedomeclipse said, you wanna spend the majority of your money on monitors and a good audio interface (soundcard).


Hope this helps.


----------



## pantherx12 (Aug 25, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> well these are the software requirements taken directly from cakewalk's website
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AMD ditched stream, going all out opencl now.


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 25, 2012)

The type of PC you need depends on how many VSTs you wanna run concurrently(and now complex those VSTs are), and how complex your projects are. I have one user I built a dual-quad Hackintosh for, and he needs more power. We're looking at dual hexacore HT CPUs now. 

Monitors are simple...just grab a cheaper AMD card to run 4. Building DAWs is what got me into using Crossfire and such backl with the X800 series, so that the desktop could span across all monitors...


----------



## pantherx12 (Aug 25, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> The type of PC you need depends on how many VSTs you wanna run concurrently(and now complex those VSTs are), and how complex your projects are. I have one user I built a dual-quad Hackintosh for, and he needs more power. We're looking at dual hexacore HT CPUs now.
> 
> Monitors are simple...just grab a cheaper AMD card to run 4. Building DAWs is what got me into using Crossfire and such backl with the X800 series, so that the desktop could span across all monitors...



If I ever get into music creation I'm hassling you first


----------



## paulski (Aug 25, 2012)

Cheers guys, lots to consider, am looking at the i7 3770K if that helps.


----------



## paulski (Sep 12, 2012)

Hi, which is the best processor to run the software based on my budget, an i5-2500k or i5-3570k, advantages and disadvantages of both?
Thanks


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 12, 2012)

get the most threads you can, so a CPU with HT.

2600K or 3770K

or go with another platform with HT.

Well, I mean, the software you use is going to affect that a little bit, of course.


----------



## paulski (Sep 12, 2012)

AMD FX 6200 or 8120?


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 12, 2012)

I am not sure on FX chip performance on a DAW. Some research on that specific subject might be prudent. I'd try visiting the forums of the software you plan to use, see what you cna find there.


----------

